# NATPC M009S Tablet - Video playing problem



## Xul666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey everyone, I would really appreciate some help regarding my problem!!

I am relatively new to this "tablet world". Is there a possibility to change the default program/application for playing the video files? When ever I open a video file, it is opened with an MS Excel, so I would like to try and change it to the video application!!

Thanks a lot for help!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

On your tablet you are running Android 2.2 correct? So you can not change the video viewer. You can download a different video player from the Android Store if you wish.

Also by MS Excel do you mean Microsoft Excel?


----------



## Xul666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, it's 2.2! It just said in notification that MS Excel can't open the video file, so I gues it is Microsoft Excel. 

However, I have converted all the files to another format, so it is now ok - I won't use the one which was set as default with Excel!

Thanks a lot for the input about the player!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

First off it wont me Microsoft Excel. That is a Windows program. I though you miss took it.

--

About the probelm. I am glad you got it working no problems!

Please mark this topic as [SOLVED] using the thread tools.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

If you go into Manage Applications and go to the program that is trying to open the video file, there should be a button named "clear defaults". That should clear it and then the next time you open the video file, it should ask you which program you would like to use to open it.


----------



## Xul666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the info, I'll try that as well!!

Also, I have problems opening image files - I can't open them, they are loading very long, but are not opening!! I have 16gb microSD and I am loading it from them!! Is it maybe due to too many files, so the processor can't operate that fast?

Thanks a lot for help!!


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

No.. the processor shouldn't be the issue.

Are you just opening the gallery to view the images or are you using another app?


----------



## Xul666 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the answer! I have installed yesterday Quickpic app, the images are opening, some are loading much slower (like comic book pages, scanned in jpg), others are opening well, so all in all it's much faster loading with the app!


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Glad to hear it sped up. It's possible some images just might take awhile to load.


----------

